# La Aurora Aurora No. 4 Cigar Review - Pretty decent smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

First bit on the first stick was tight making it slightly harsh. After I loosened it up smoked well. 2nd stick good from the first puff. While thes...

Read the full review here: La Aurora Aurora No. 4 Cigar Review - Pretty decent smoke


----------

